

Do entrepreneurs have high inherent risk tolerance? - rafaelc
http://blog.rafaelcorrales.com/2010/03/inherent-risk-tolerance.html

======
rafaelc
Oops I forgot to mention but there's some pretty cool wipeout videos that go
along with this post.

